# scrubby and loofah soaps



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I want to try loofah soaps but have not found a good source for loofahs, where do you all get yours?


Also, I want to make a scrubbier soap. Has anyone used ground pumice, and where do you get it?
Or, would it work to grind or chop loofahs like maybe in thefood processor to add scrubby bits?

I have an oatmeal soap and a cornmeal soap but I want a super scrubby one.
Thanks,
Becky


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I get my loofah's at Big Lots and those Dollar Tree's.. there's several with different names, like 'Everything's a Dallor'... one more but can't think of them right now.
I only buy the largest I can get. Any smaller than the 3 in tube is wasting soap. 

As for the ground loofah in soap.. tried that.. didn't work well at all. Nice sales appeal.. but they are to ground to be of any use as a scrubby. 

As for as a good scrubby.. I've used sand. Mixed the sand.. the colored kind at craft stores, with about half of the soap at trace.. poured that in the mold, then top off with regular soap. Doesn't make the soap quite so harsh. I thought that the sand would be really scratchy.. but it's really not. 
Hubby wants me to make an all sand bar.. with sand in all the bar. That's on the agenda.

Good luck with the loofah's.. that's about the hardest soap for me to get right. My recipe had to be tweaked.. there was a very big learning curve on getting them suckers out of the tubes.. but once you get it.. they are great sellers.


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I make a bar with coffee grounds and man it is "excruciatingly exfoliating"! Have to combo it with the right scent because it smells like coffee. I do mine "Java Chip" with chocolate. Had one customer say it totally cleared up the psoriasis on her hubby back!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I actually prefer the smaller diameter loofa's so there is soap all the way around and inside. I have ordered from all over...

Cottonblossomcrafts.com 
aftertherayne.com she coops overseas products, I am going to talk to her about cooping loofas. I am going to grow my own this year, but I still will have to buy unless I get a bumper crop. Vicki


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

Can't help you on a source for loofas, although you may be far enough south to just grow your own 
But as someone who has tried A LOT of different soaps and I really like the ground pumice in soaps, especially hand soaps. Of course, I grew up with Lava being a must-have to clean up greasy hands. I haven't found that other scrubbies in soaps seem to hold up as well without getting mushy or soft. I've even had loofa soaps that the loofa has gottne soft on and then it breaks apart. Ick.

Just a few thoughts,

Trisha


----------



## BasicLiving (Nov 26, 2007)

Halo-M Nubians said:


> I make a bar with coffee grounds and man it is "excruciatingly exfoliating"! Have to combo it with the right scent because it smells like coffee.


Yep - if you are looking for something REALLY scrubby, I second the use of coffee grounds. I completey agree with coffee grounds being "excruciatingly exfoliating"! I use it in a handsoap, and it is extremely srubby - but it sure does work to remove stains of any type from hands. Probably because it feels like it's taking off a layer of skin! Everyone that's used it, loves it though. I use strongly brewed coffee as the liquid, and then add the coffee grounds in at trace. I don't use a scent with them, but I've found the coffee smell fades away completely over a short amount of time.

Penny


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

My ground pumice hand soap is my most requested! My dh is a mechanic and I was trying to duplicate a mechanics handcleaner. I use 4oz ground pumice to 7 lbs of oils. I scent it with an orange blend. It smells great and does such a nice job of exfoiliating.

I got my pumice from www.herbalsoapsbyrj.com but I am looking for a cheaper bulk source if anyone knows of one.


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

The coffee soap will even take tattoo ink right off your hands! I like scratchy tho..and use it on my whole body.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Got to try these now. I want to try a pumice/ orange one especially!
Becky


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, one of the bars I have not really liked much was cornmeal and kelp. Turned a nice dark green but it peels your hide off. I used the thorvin kelp I feed to my goats. :/


----------



## buslady (Aug 4, 2009)

I am wondering how much sand you would put in the 7 pound walmart soap? My two sons are wanting to try some for a mechanic's soap? I have read through all the forum back to the beginning, and I am amazed at the information I have received from this forum. I printed off what I thought I could use, and I have a very nice thick notebook now. If I can get it all arranged, so I can find what I want when I need it, that will be nice. Thanks for all your help. Shirley :help


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

One more scrubby idea--I saw this on tv, so you'll have to Google for a supply source. Somewhere in California there's a company that sells finely-ground walnut shells. They are used in some commercial soaps as a scrubbing agent.

Tom


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

even having oatmeal in as fairly whole produces scrubby soap


----------

